# New Mythicast Wulfen-esque models



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey i just thought that i would inform you Space wolf fans out there that Mythicast have just released a new set of models that are excellent for space wolf Mark of the wulfen models

here they are









and here is the link 
http://mythicast.com/?page_id=4#ecwid:category=0&mode=product&product=3051274

enjoy


----------



## Tarvitz210300 (Jan 27, 2011)

very nice figures I might even buy one


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

hmm, i'm undecided about these. i might get a pack and see. Not sure. There's one model i do like:
View attachment 11510

not sure about the rest. 

I did like this quote in the description though:
_"These are no gel haired, cut-off jeans-wearing, teenagers stuck in a love triangle with a vampire, and an awkward pre-adolescent girl, asking you what “team” your on..."_:laugh:

Rev


----------



## Brother Siegfrid (Feb 17, 2011)

They really look awesome. 
High detail level and dynamic poses.
I like very much the way they combined PA with wolf upper body.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

They look more like wookies then lycans. I'm not impresed at all by these.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

They look bizarre. Why did they keep their leg armor but got rid of all their torso and arm armor?


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Mark of the Lycan seriously,


----------



## Mr.Juggernaught (Nov 16, 2010)

They Look Crap 
nuff said


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Scathainn said:


> They look bizarre. Why did they keep their leg armor but got rid of all their torso and arm armor?


Because thats how they roll, foo.


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

Scathainn said:


> They look bizarre. Why did they keep their leg armor but got rid of all their torso and arm armor?


The "Gay Disco" look is all the rage on 41st Millenium Fenris.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Scathainn said:


> They look bizarre. Why did they keep their leg armor but got rid of all their torso and arm armor?


To be fair, it's the same as Marines taking off their helmets, exposing the most important part.

Least they have the black carapace under their chest! ;-)

I think they look okay, not amazing, but I wouldn't mind a couple of them!


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Scathainn said:


> They look bizarre. Why did they keep their leg armor but got rid of all their torso and arm armor?


They obviously studied metamorphosis under the watchful eye of Dr Bruce Banner.


----------

